# Black Test Audi R8?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone know where there are more photos of the Black Audi R8 still in testing phase? This is the car they were testing end 1999 / begining 2000. Not the R8R but the R8....?


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Black Test Audi R8? (lappies)*

dunno but the diecast version will be out soon


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Black Test Audi R8? (16v)*

And it may be worth noting that there are somethings there that were changed before the R8 first raced. The wing struts may've been more widely spaced on the race ready R8(can't really tell in the pic, but that's what it seems). Louvres were added to the front fenders(to add downforce at shorter circuits, and per ACO rules). The rear wing endplates were reduced in size(againg per ACO/IMSA rules), and the front overhang may'hv slightly increased on the actual race cars(again, I can't really tell from the pic). So this is definently a preproduction/T-car(it would be interesting to know if the tub was used for one of the first racing R8s).
There's only one other good pic that I've been able to find, and it's featured in an article about the Mercedes-Benz CLR flips at Le Mans in '99: http://www.mulsannescorner.com/techarticle1.htm. The R8 pic is credited to Audi AG.


_Modified by chernaudi at 7:28 PM 3-24-2007_


----------

